# Help with Goodlyfe vs United testosterone



## Ironbro (May 10, 2022)

I am a retired marine that still wants to kick some ass in the gym!However my doctor put me on 80 mg test cyp in a week!
I told him i wouldnt feel anything and he said to me that i dont need my t levels higher than that considering i had my leg amputated in the war !Well fuck i can still bench right?Life is to short!I am debating between Good Lyfe and united!Any advices from anyone?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2022)

Your Dr is an asshole for that comment. Holy shit, I don't know how you didn't whoop his ass!!!


----------



## Ironbro (May 10, 2022)

CJ said:


> Your Dr is an asshole for that comment. Holy shit, I don't know how you didn't whoop his ass!!!


If i did that he could have reported me and I am diagnosed with ptsd so i am not feeling like spending another month in the rehab!That was the only thing that went through my mind at the moment!


----------



## Valdosta (May 10, 2022)

Any experience with GoodLyfe
					

Trying to find a new source, came across GoodLyfe on meso (ik ik meso sucks, I still find some value in going over there though). They have a lot of good testing and seems like they could be reliable, but figured Id ask over here cause I trust you guys more. Anyone had experience or have...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Butch_C (May 10, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> I am a retired marine that still wants to kick some ass in the gym!However my doctor put me on 80 mg test cyp in a week!
> I told him i wouldnt feel anything and he said to me that i dont need my t levels higher than that considering i had my leg amputated in the war !Well fuck i can still bench right?Life is to short!I am debating between Good Lyfe and united!Any advices from anyone?


It should have nothing to do with that. TRT is all about bringing your test up to normal levels so you can feel normal again. And as a lifter high normal is what we want, it doesn't matter amputee or otherwise he needs to get you to where you feel good. I follow KC Mitchell, he goes by That one Leg Monster. He can out deadlift most 2 legged men. So tell your doctor to fuck himself! BTW thank you for your Service!  https://www.instagram.com/that1legmonster/?hl=en


----------



## Butch_C (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Jonjon (May 10, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> I am a retired marine that still wants to kick some ass in the gym!However my doctor put me on 80 mg test cyp in a week!
> I told him i wouldnt feel anything and he said to me that i dont need my t levels higher than that considering i had my leg amputated in the war !Well fuck i can still bench right?Life is to short!I am debating between Good Lyfe and united!Any advices from anyone?


If you’re in Texas I can hook you up with a great dr.

Otherwise, try different doctors. Go to the pharmacy and ask what dr in the area prescribes testosterone regularly. It’s the best way to go. Test is cheap, just pay for the dr. Visit. Screw the trt clinics.


----------



## Ironbro (May 10, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> It should have nothing to do with that. TRT is all about bringing your test up to normal levels so you can feel normal again. And as a lifter high normal is what we want, it doesn't matter amputee or otherwise he needs to get you to where you feel good. I follow KC Mitchell, he goes by That one Leg Monster. He can out deadlift most 2 legged men. So tell your doctor to fuck himself! BTW thank you for your Service!  https://www.instagram.com/that1legmonster/?hl=en


----------



## Ironbro (May 10, 2022)

I agree!its hard to explain something to the Doctors those days!They all should be more informed those days!You are welcome!God bless America!


----------



## RiR0 (May 10, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> I agree!its hard to explain something to the Doctors those days!They all should be more informed those days!You are welcome!God bless America!


It’s beyond fucked up. 
I flipped out on my dr and just went to a hrt rejuvenation clinic. 
Even the normal ranges are low. 
It’s based on averages and the average man has lower testosterone than just 10-20 years ago. 
They don’t care about mens sense of well being or optimal health.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 13, 2022)

Thank you for your service mate. I have every respect for anyone that served anywhere! I'd like to enlist as a reservist myself. I should make a mental health thread, PTSD is no joke. 

Also are you proposing a cycle? Lots of vets here who would be happy to help a real vet!


----------



## Ironbro (May 13, 2022)

Thank you !I did it!It was my call and I would have done it again!My life without it wouldnt have a purpose! I am more than open for suggestions about cycle from rhe Vets!


----------



## Gcr (Jul 15, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> I am a retired marine that still wants to kick some ass in the gym!However my doctor put me on 80 mg test cyp in a week!
> I told him i wouldnt feel anything and he said to me that i dont need my t levels higher than that considering i had my leg amputated in the war !Well fuck i can still bench right?Life is to short!I am debating between Good Lyfe and united!Any advices from anyone?


I can relate brother. 62 yr old former Marine and retired LEO, did some moderate cycles in my 40's for a few years before injuries sidelined me. I still lift in my basement gym but the pain keeps me modest. I got my T levels checked the past 2 years at the VA clinic, low free T both times but my Doctor say not low enough for TRT. I was put on TRT back around 2011 by a private Doctor at 100mg per week. My levels were above the high limit and I felt great but had to stop after only 6 weeks due to insurance refusing to cover it. I could have paid out of pocket but was fighting depression and just said screw it. Hope you got squared away with your needs. Semper Fi


----------



## Donny79 (Aug 3, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> I am a retired marine that still wants to kick some ass in the gym!However my doctor put me on 80 mg test cyp in a week!
> I told him i wouldnt feel anything and he said to me that i dont need my t levels higher than that considering i had my leg amputated in the war !Well fuck i can still bench right?Life is to short!I am debating between Good Lyfe and united!Any advices from anyone?


Goodlyfe trust me


----------



## Ironbro (Aug 6, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> Goodlyfe trust me


I apreciate you feedback!I just placed a big order with goodlyfe!


----------



## Donny79 (Aug 8, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> I apreciate you feedback!I just placed a big order with goodlyfe!


Ya customer service great, product great…. Fast shipping overall great


----------



## Ironbro (Aug 8, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> Ya customer service great, product great…. Fast shipping overall great


Buddy of mine told me their npp is the bomb


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> Buddy of mine told me their npp is the bomb


The bomb, you say? Well fuck, I’ll have to order like 20. 

“The bomb”. What are you like 12 years old. NPP is NPP. You should expect it to be good by holding the fuckheads accountable. They’re making money off the product, you don’t need to give ‘em a handjob too.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> Ya customer service great, product great…. Fast shipping overall great


Which standards did you use to determine the product is “great”? Did you send it for testing or are you going off of the good bro feelzzzzz.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> I apreciate you feedback!I just placed a big order with goodlyfe!


This makes me just as excited as you are!!! Yippee!!! I just ordered a bunch of drugs on the internet like a big boy! I can’t wait!!

Keep us posted. I’m an avid reader of this thread and I’m dying to hear the ending.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 8, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> Ya customer service great, product great…. Fast shipping overall great


Bro, a few months ago you came in complaining about being unable to find a source, and now you're qualified to say a product is great? 

No offense man, but let the guys that have done testing, or at least been around the block a few times answer

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 8, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> Buddy of mine told me their npp is the bomb


You will get harassed over a post like this as it carries no weight. If you want to contribute to both the board and the source. Send out a blind test of that NPP (without telling the source you will be sending it out) then post the results. That will earn respect!


----------



## Yano (Aug 8, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> Buddy of mine told me their npp is the bomb


 ... the bomb ......🤬..... ain't but one ,,, ONE bomb ,,, don't you blaspheme up in here !!!!


----------



## Donny79 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This makes me just as excited as you are!!! Yippee!!! I just ordered a bunch of drugs on the internet like a big boy! I can’t wait!!
> 
> Keep us posted. I’m an avid reader of this thread and I’m dying to hear the ending.


Mr negativity over here


----------



## Donny79 (Aug 8, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Bro, a few months ago you came in complaining about being unable to find a source, and now you're qualified to say a product is great?
> 
> No offense man, but let the guys that have done testing, or at least been around the block a few times answer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Ya so I couldn’t find a source mine died so what? So that makes me not qualified to say what worked for me with great results? I forgot your mr knowledge we all need to watch and learn from you


----------



## Donny79 (Aug 8, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Bro, a few months ago you came in complaining about being unable to find a source, and now you're qualified to say a product is great?
> 
> No offense man, but let the guys that have done testing, or at least been around the block a few times answer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I been around the block , just because I have t been on any forums don’t mean I’m dumb and don’t know what I’m talking about. Just because people are on forums longer then me cause I didn’t need a forum to find my gear don’t mean shit


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 8, 2022)

🎣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> Mr negativity over here


How’s that negative? 

Yea, you haven’t been on the forum long. So you could literally be ANYONE. You could be the next Mr Olympia… or you could be some dude in a trailer park getting $50 a review. Don’t mean shit. 

If you developed some credibility by being on the forum then we might get to know you and your review could carry a little weight. Then again, if you had any credibility you would quickly realize how stupid these reviews are. 

It’s cringeworthy watching you cheerleading for a source that doesn’t even have a presence on this forum.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How’s that negative?
> 
> Yea, you haven’t been on the forum long. So you could literally be ANYONE. You could be the next Mr Olympia… or you could be some dude in a trailer park getting $50 a review. Don’t mean shit.
> 
> ...


Me thinks Donny is on meso


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> Goodlyfe trust me


So you had it sent for testing then? Or is this feelz and carpal tunnel?


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 8, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> Ya customer service great, product great…. Fast shipping overall great


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So you had it sent for testing then? Or is this feelz and carpal tunnel?


Bro, TRUST him. 

He’s been around the block and he’s not dumb. Just because he hasn’t been on the forum don’t mean shit. 

Isn’t that enough? Place the damn order and tell Mr GoodLyfe that Donny from the Block sent you and you’ll get free dick pills.


----------



## Ironbro (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The bomb, you say? Well fuck, I’ll have to order like 20.
> 
> “The bomb”. What are you like 12 years old. NPP is NPP. You should expect it to be good by holding the fuckheads accountable. They’re making money off the product, you don’t need to give ‘em a handjob too.


No offense buddy,I am a retired marine with one amputated leg and i think you should at least have respect for someone that protected your country.I guess that doesnt make me 12 year old!


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 8, 2022)

So does that mean you can use less AAS?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 8, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> So does that mean you can use less AAS?


Brutal


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> No offense buddy,I am a retired marine with one amputated leg and i think you should at least have respect for someone that protected your country.I guess that doesnt make me 12 year old!


@Ironbro I respect that you served our country. 

Talk like an adult. That’s ALL I commented on and I would do it again and again. 

And also thank you for protecting our country again and again. 

The two don’t have to be crossed though.


----------



## Yano (Aug 8, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> No offense buddy,I am a retired marine with one amputated leg and i think you should at least have respect for someone that protected your country.I guess that doesnt make me 12 year old!


Take this with a grain of salt man , if you lost a peg fucking around in the sandbox my hats off to ya , no bullshit. Respect. But if you been through all that you gota realize how little weight that statement carries on the internet , I mean Jesus H Tap Dancin Christ ... 

To quote a friends father about his time in Viet Nam ,,, Yano there were only 1700 people in country that ever did what I did ,, and since I've been on the internet ,, I've met all 3000 of us .. and he just laughed and sounded a bit disgusted.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> @Ironbro I respect that you served our country.
> 
> Talk like an adult. That’s ALL I commented on and I would do it again and again.
> 
> ...


His response seems SUS to me. I wonder if 'the bomb' led to 'the amputation?'


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 8, 2022)

Yano said:


> Take this with a grain of salt man , if you lost a peg fucking around in the sandbox my hats off to ya , no bullshit. Respect. But if you been through all that you gota realize how little weight that statement carries on the internet , I mean Jesus H Tap Dancin Christ ...
> 
> To quote a friends father about his time in Viet Nam ,,, Yano there were only 1700 people in country that ever did what I did ,, and since I've been on the internet ,, I've met all 3000 of us .. and he just laughed and sounded a bit disgusted.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> No offense buddy,I am a retired marine with one amputated leg and i think you should at least have respect for someone that protected your country.I guess that doesnt make me 12 year old!


Has not fuck all to do with anything.
Maybe don’t talk like a 12 year old.
Appeal to emotion is also reminiscent of a child.
You’re a marine well toughen the fuck up. 
This is a steroid forum not a Purple Heart ceremony.
Idc if you’re mythical Jesus on the cross.
Nothing and no one is above criticism or reproach.
I don’t believe in sacred.


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 8, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> No offense buddy,I am a retired marine with one amputated leg and i think you should at least have respect for someone that protected your country.I guess that doesnt make me 12 year old!


Hey man, seems like it's too late but you should really look in to the PIP problems people are reporting about Goodlyfe. @BigBaldBeardGuy pointed this out to me when I was first looking and I'm glad he did because there seems to be a decent amount of people complaining. Instead of jumping the gun thinking "I've finally found a source!" I did some more digging and although it takes time found one I was finally comfortable enough with. Think about it, you're injecting something from someone you don't know which is messing with your hormones. It can't be understated how important it is to take your time to line everything up as best as possible.


----------



## Ironbro (Aug 8, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> So does that mean you can use less AAS?


Thanks for the comment


----------



## Donny79 (Aug 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How’s that negative?
> 
> Yea, you haven’t been on the forum long. So you could literally be ANYONE. You could be the next Mr Olympia… or you could be some dude in a trailer park getting $50 a review. Don’t mean shit.
> 
> ...


I never had the reason to go on forums I had my source , cheerlead? Ya dude because the customer service was awesome and delivery was in 3 days so what? Bro get off my dick go find a girl or something


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 19, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> I never had the reason to go on forums I had my source , cheerlead? Ya dude because the customer service was awesome and delivery was in 3 days so what? Bro get off my dick go find a girl or something


🤣🤣

You’re the one coming back. 

Wow 3-day delivery. So awesome. Giddy like a little fucking schoolgirl.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 19, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> I never had the reason to go on forums I had my source , cheerlead? Ya dude because the customer service was awesome and delivery was in 3 days so what? Bro get off my dick go find a girl or something


Ay yo! It’s fuckin Donny the wigger from tha block


----------



## Donny79 (Aug 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🤣🤣
> 
> You’re the one coming back.
> 
> Wow 3-day delivery. So awesome. Giddy like a little fucking schoolgirl.


You get your sooner I forgot , fuck ya can’t compete with you


----------



## Donny79 (Aug 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Ay yo! It’s fuckin Donny the wigger from tha block


Big pussy


----------



## TODAY (Aug 19, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> Big pussy


Calm down, Donald.

Use your big boy words


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 19, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> You get your sooner I forgot , fuck ya can’t compete with you


Is that English or are you doing talk to text again while sucking dick?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 19, 2022)

Until next time Donny


----------



## Donny79 (Aug 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Until next time Donny


You the only one sucking dick faggot


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> You the only one sucking dick faggot



Yea ok there Donny. I haven’t said anything and here you are with your lips wrapped around Goodlyfes balls.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 28, 2022)

My morning started off rough. This thread made it exponentially better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> My morning started off rough. This thread made it exponentially better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Donny is a treasure. We are lucky to have him here as a contributing member.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 28, 2022)

This thread is a good re-read, imagining Donny talking loudly, as well as he can with a mouthful of balls, in a Jersey accent.  Gone two weeks and happens by at 2AM to fluff Goodlyfe.  He's been around the block with them cocks and balls ya.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 28, 2022)

Out of all the gh that’s he’s got he’s still lil Donny from tha block


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Donny is a treasure. We are lucky to have him here as a contributing member.


If there was a picture to sum up 'mouth breather' it's his 100%


----------

